# poly motor mounts



## octaneforce (Nov 23, 2010)

im looking for poly motor mounts for a 2001 maxima. 3.0l motor. the mounts are shot and the motor moves violently under acceleration. auto tranny. how many mounts does this car have? i can see one next to the motor when i look under the hood on the passenger side but i didnt crawl under to find anymore.


----------

